# So I've got termites throughout my wood stack...



## BlueMule (Dec 20, 2013)

Got the stove installed 3 weeks ago or so and I started burning 3 year old oak and got spoiled.  After that was gone through, I switched to the stack of wood I had delivered last Fall.  I keep seeing piles of globe-shaped light brown and amber particles on pieces of wood in that stack.  After a google search for images based on my suspicion, it is indeed termite feces.  Thinking about it all, the oak was in awesome shape; nice color, no dirt, split evenly and to uniform length.  The cord of mixed hardwood I got delivered last fall looked good at the time, but about 1/3 of the wood had dirt on it and very unevenly split.  Washed most of that all off and I stacked it all in your typical wood stack, one split on top of another on pallets.  

So are the termites cause for concern?  The stack is about 25 yards from the house.  Wood to be burned throughout the day is kept on a wrought iron circular log holder on the front porch.  The log holder is about 2 foot in diameter.  The front porch is a concrete slab, the walls of the house are brick.  I bring the wood straight from that log holder to the stove and in they go.  If I bring too much in, that log or logs is put back outside on the log holder.


----------



## Applesister (Dec 20, 2013)

Im not familiar with termites. I think the wood has to remain wet for a long time and be in contact with the ground. It doesnt sound like that explains your environment.
But aside from that you seem to have good practices. I also make sure to move wood during daylight hours. I know thats not easy. But I keep an eye out.
I burn alot of funky wood.
Can you post pics of your bug poop?


----------



## Paulywalnut (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't think they could survive the cold. Anyway burn them up. A little more BTUs for you.
Termites actually live in the ground. So I think you're alright.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 20, 2013)

Are you sure they aren't power post beetles?  I'm going to burn myself out of my stored wood so I can get rid of a batch of them.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Dec 20, 2013)

I too live in Maryland, on the western shore, we have a lot of carpenter ants in the oak around here. I got a nice oak from my neighbor that came down during a storm, when I'd split some pieces I'd get the carpenter ants running around and have larva inside the splits.....least that's what I believe they were. either way, I got some pesticide and sprayed them and the wood and put it in the pile to be burned  a couple of months later.  no problems recently.....I burn them up if they're in there.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 20, 2013)

Carpenter ants will leave if you dry the wood out.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 20, 2013)

As far as I know, termites live in the ground throughout the US, except far north.  As long as you don't store the wood inside, you shouldn't have a problem.  You might knock the splits together before bringing them in, but termites don't usually climb around the outside of splits in the first place.


----------



## shoot-straight (Dec 20, 2013)

Yep. Termites and carpenter ants shouldn't be a problem if the wood is kept dry... powder post- different story. 

I sprinkle granular bug killer on ground before stacking my wood. No issues thus far and some wood came in with ants and termites.


----------



## Soundchasm (Dec 22, 2013)

I think it'd be asking for trouble to store wood adjacent to a house.  I keep 3-4 wheelbarrows worth under an eve in the winter, but no single piece is there very long and none spring/summer/fall.  You ought to keep an eye out for them at all times.  Mulch, RR ties in landscaping - doesn't have to still look like a tree.  

Termites need moisture to survive, but methinks they can build little mud tunnels across concrete for their work commute.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 22, 2013)

They hate the light,the cold and the dry. They also hate salt.


----------



## andrewdee (Dec 22, 2013)

Soundchasm said:


> I think it'd be asking for trouble to store wood adjacent to a house.  I keep 3-4 wheelbarrows worth under an eve in the winter, but no single piece is there very long and none spring/summer/fall.  You ought to keep an eye out for them at all times.  Mulch, RR ties in landscaping - doesn't have to still look like a tree.
> 
> Termites need moisture to survive, but methinks they can build little mud tunnels across concrete for their work commute.


 + 1 on the tunnels that is exactly what they do !!


----------



## JoeCt (Dec 23, 2013)

I had a problem with them this year for the first time. Only on the wood that was touching the ground. I still sprayed everything with termite and carpenter ant killer. Lets hope for the best. Cold doesn't always kill termites. Been doing research on the web. Love burning wood but don't want them eating my house.


----------



## Spinny (Dec 23, 2013)

shoot-straight said:


> Yep. Termites and carpenter ants shouldn't be a problem if the wood is kept dry... powder post- different story.
> 
> I sprinkle granular bug killer on ground before stacking my wood. No issues thus far and some wood came in with ants and termites.



Actually powder post are the same story. If its dry they die.


----------



## Fred Wright (Dec 26, 2013)

Don't feel like the Lone Ranger, my friend... we've got little piles of fine wood dust all through the red maple stack this year. First year I've seen 'em.

The cold weather seems to have dispatched them. It isn't getting any worse, at least. But man, that dust is a mess when it gets damp. Funny thing, there's another stack not ten feet away with no evidence of termites at all. Go figure.

We pull off the stack and fill plastic carry totes, bringing in just enough wood at a time to burn for the day. I don't want termites getting in the house.


----------



## bob95065 (Dec 31, 2013)

There are lots of termites where I live.  They stay put most of the year and swarm in the spring and fall.  If I were you and you were here I would burn the wood with termites first and be sure it is all gone before spring.  Don't worry about putting them in the stove.  Once the fire drys them out they put off plenty of BTUs


----------



## Charles1981 (Dec 31, 2013)

I treat the ground where my wood pile is once a year with "termiticide" you can get a concentrated bottle off amazon for like 70$ (enough to last you for a few years depending, as I also spot treat my foundation once a year as well using a tank sprayer).

It is fipronyl the same product in frontline (your dogs flea/tick medications you apply to the skin). It is a slow kill product so the ants and termites take it back to the next and it kills everything). Fipronyl is pretty non-toxic as well.

Anyway it makes me feel extra safe and honestly it is a way better product than most pest control services use and saves me the 100-200$ a year for them to come out and spot treat themselves with typically an inferior product.


----------



## Charles1981 (Dec 31, 2013)

btw I spot treat my house once a year and since then no ant, nor spider, nor cricket has entered or been seen (it doesn't seem to be affecting the lady bugs however. I like spiders but the wife hates them with a passion. Anyway I really think it is an amazing product.


----------



## Bret Chase (Jan 1, 2014)

we don't have termites here.. it's too cold, but we do have carpenter ants... typically I bring in 3 cord into the unheated "El"/shed in late october, and leave the rest outside.... I place Amdro traps in amongst the piles in the shed...  

it is neat to listen to the ants explode in the stove... lol


----------

